# Batter Up!



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

So I'm cooking and Leland is eating at his dish, not really in my line of vision. I see him rush across the floor and when I look, he's eating something by the washer. Yech! Did he just catch a fly? He has a passion....and boredom, so flies occupy his time and give him exercise. I look the other way.

THERE HE GOES AGAIN!! Was it a lizard? 

So he goes back to eating and I'm studying him thoughtfully when he grabs a piece of food, slings it across the kitchen and dives after it. Fast food! Next shot nails the dryer door. Talk about loft! 

Kitty's got skills! :catmilk


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe he can try out for a pro team!! I hope he and you can find all those bits of food he flings!!!


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Stealth eater! Good kitty. Bobbie does the same thing with Mr. Piece of String if I'm not playing-she picks him up in her mouth, throws him and then stalks and pounces. Nails him every time.


----------



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

It might be lizard bait! 
I did see a piece go under the washer but he fished it out.


----------

